# Avocados



## warthog (Jul 25, 2010)

Can goats eat avocados, the fruit, not the leaves, they are in season at the moment and plentiful and cheap!!!

I seem to remeber somewhere reading that they are posionous.

Anyone ever tried it, or know the answer?


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 7, 2010)

They can eat the fruit. Mine get a mushy gross one every now and then from the kitchen. Do not let them eat the seed though, that is the poisonous part. I wouldn't feed them a huge meal of avocado all at once, though, as that could cause stomach upset. Go easy on them, and they are fine. 

Hahaha I wish avocados here were cheap enough to consider them as a goat food! I'd be eating a whole lot of guacamole!


----------



## warthog (Aug 8, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> They can eat the fruit. Mine get a mushy gross one every now and then from the kitchen. Do not let them eat the seed though, that is the poisonous part. I wouldn't feed them a huge meal of avocado all at once, though, as that could cause stomach upset. Go easy on them, and they are fine.
> 
> Hahaha I wish avocados here were cheap enough to consider them as a goat food! I'd be eating a whole lot of guacamole!


There may well be a lot of things we can't get in Belize, and at times that can be very frustrating.  But it's made up with the things you can get, Mango season just finished 5 for 1BZD (50cents) to you.  Avocados not had to buy any yet, get so many given to me, I just can't keep up with them,  if I were to eat them for every meal I would still have some left over.

Anyhow thanks for the info, I will try one or two between the four of them later today.


----------



## warthog (Aug 14, 2010)

Well my goties love the avocados.  I gave them 2 between the four of them, but little Chops wasn't that interested, so I suppose it was 2 between 3.  They just loved them.

Over the last day or two they have had them twice and no ill effects.


----------

